# YIKES



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2019)

Clicked refresh and this oddity popped up...





​....must have been during an update or something


----------



## Marcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Can also be a network problem. We had that in the past. The CSS files don't arrive at your computer and then you only see the bare page.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2019)

Refresh normally fixes it...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

Yea, it was only that way for a second or two. I don't know if its related but I've also lost my spell check on this site around the same time. Marcel offered advice but in the end still no spell check.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

What Windows and net browser do you use Geo ?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

7 and Firefox. Did the cookies/cache thing as requested by Marcel as well as checking mt Preferences in Firefox. It works fine in Chrome


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

Please check if the option hasn't been switched off. 
Click the icon in the top right corner of the Firefox ( three black horizontal lines ) then go to ... Options -> Advanced -> tab General -> and mark the option Check my spelling as I type if unmarked.
Then close the Preferences page.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

Don't seem to have that option...




​...though I do have spell check when I use Firefox Search. Also, my Firefox is up to date


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

Geo , IMHO the last bottom option may be the one you are looking for. I mean the "Search for text when you start typing" Just mark it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

Also click on the field of the Reply window with the Right Mouse Button. Check if in the pop up menu is the Check Spelling option marked. If is not just click the option. It will switch it on.







Additionally you may check on the site... How do I use the Firefox spell checker? | Firefox Help


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

Click the buttton, ree-boooted Firefox and no-go. I also don't have that option when I right-click anymore...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

Got it my friend. For some reason my dictionarry got disconnected, all good now...




​Many thanks to you and Marcel for trying to help out


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

Glad to hear that. The issue you reported in the first post here might have been the reason. Perhaps either the Win or Firefox updates set a couple of settings default and disconnected the dictionary.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

Now my dictionary is anal. Thanks, Hurricanes and Typhoons are not correct....so it says. This will require a lot of additions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

It seems these are fine but there is a problem with the plural form.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

All good in Google search but I test drove this in a few other sites and the plurals are listed as errors as well. Something weird just happened. The first plural and the word "happened" had the red squiggle under it but as I kept typing, the squiggle went away. Weird!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

Have you switched on the option "Search for text when you start typing" of the Firefox we were talking about in the post #8 and #9? Maybe you need to disable it now.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2019)

Done....thanks but the plurals are still underlined as was "underlined". I find when I back space, the underline goes away. Weirder!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2019)

OK, I got an update from Firefox today and plurals are no longer underlined. Spell check still works.....odd.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2019)




----------

